# plant on driftwood



## highback (May 5, 2011)

Hi all. I'm a newbie to the forum. I'm planning to put 2-3 nice establish planted drift wood in my fish tank. My tank is regular 180gallons, lightning is 48" 6 bulbs nova extreme t5. I used to had a about 18" driftwood with mother anubias n java fern planted but my anubias java fern started to die after i tie them with fishing line. Also i got blooming of dark blue spots look like all over the plants. I tried to wash them but no luck. So please help newbie here. thanks


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Sounds like potassium deficiency. Do you dose any fertilizers? I recommend dosing NPK and traces every week using Seachem's Flourish. So for your 180 gallon, you would use 3 capfuls, 15 ml of Flourish every week.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The plants are directly under that light? That would be too much light for anubias and java fern. 6 bulbs of t-5 is very high intensity (at least for the portion of the tank directly under the lights) even in a 24" tall tank.

Can you post a picture? I'd bet that your anubias were getting Green Spot Algae on the leaves. And if they are starting to die, then there could be MANY things going on. What is the rest of the set-up like? (What type and how many fish, filtration, substrate, plants, etc... )

-Dave


----------



## highback (May 5, 2011)

davemonkey said:


> The plants are directly under that light? That would be too much light for anubias and java fern. 6 bulbs of t-5 is very high intensity (at least for the portion of the tank directly under the lights) even in a 24" tall tank.
> 
> Can you post a picture? I'd bet that your anubias were getting Green Spot Algae on the leaves. And if they are starting to die, then there could be MANY things going on. What is the rest of the set-up like? (What type and how many fish, filtration, substrate, plants, etc... )
> 
> -Dave


Thanks for the reply davemonkey and NeonFlux. It were about more than a year ago so don't think i still have the picture of it. Yes, my anubias were getting green spot algae on the leaves like davemonkey metioned and they spread some on the tank too. I mean they are starting to die mean i get yellow leaves almost every week after i try to attach anubias on the driftwood. May be the way i attach the plants were wrong. My current set up is bare bottom with black back ground, 60 gallons wet/dry, water change every 3-4 days, light is on about 3-4 hours/day, only on 4 bulbs. I just recently installed a 25 watts Aqua UV. I have 1 11" indo datnoid and 1 " arowana.


----------

